# List of reliable sub 20$ per year providers



## wlanboy (May 24, 2013)

I maintain a small list (alphabetical order) of reliable vps providers that are providing small OpenVZ containers for less than 20$ per year.
My main usage is having an ip at that location (vpn/proxy/cache/dns).

Feel free to add your providers to that list. I will update this post once a week.


AnyNode.net [Detroit, 64MB special]
Bandwagonhost.com [Jacksonville, Phoenix, Amsterdam]
BuyVM.net [Las Vegas, New Jersey]
CatalystHost.com [Dallas, 96MB special]
Crissic.net [Florida]
Crowncloud.net [Frankfurt(DE), Lenoir, Baltimore, Los Angeles]
DedicatedMinds.com [New York, NY]
DotVPS.co [Dallas, Atlanta, Maidenhead(UK)]
Ginernet.com [Spain]
HighSpeedWeb.net [Los Angeles]
Hostmist.com [Atlanta, Los Angeles]
Iniz.com [Los Angeles, New York, NY, Amsterdam NL]
MyCustomhosting.net [Lenoir]
OnepoundWebhosting.co.uk [Hampshire, England]
Liquid-Solutions.biz [Seattle]
LowendSpirit [Dallas, Rotterdam(NL), Newcastle(UK), Italy]
Prometeus.net [Dallas]
Quickpacket.com [Atlanta, Las Vegas]
RamNode.com [Atlanta, Seattle, NL]
SecureDragon.com [Tampa, Denver, Los Angeles, Chicago, Atlanta]
TinyVZ.com [Kansas]


----------



## BlueVM (May 24, 2013)

@wlanboy - Thanks for mentioning us... we do offer Kansas City, Buffalo and Atlanta as well upon request. (I assume you're mentioning our $12/year plan).


----------



## Feefty (May 24, 2013)

make it clickable link and thanks for sharing.


----------



## drmike (May 24, 2013)

RamNode! [Atlanta and Seattle]


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 24, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> CatalystHost.com [Dallas]


 

Well, thanks for the mention!  We hope to keep this level of quality up!


----------



## mud (May 24, 2013)

Why is everyone posting to say thanks, there is a Thank You button!

Does it have to be OpenVZ?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 24, 2013)

mud said:


> Why is everyone posting to say thanks, there is a Thank You button!


 

We have a turd in the punchbowl.  







Kidding.


----------



## Alto (May 24, 2013)

Httpzoom are decent, and they do a couple of sub-$20 offers in their UK location.


----------



## D. Strout (May 24, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> RamNode! [Atlanta and Seattle]


Yes, don't forget coupon VPSB35 on that, though. There's also Iniz (formerly StormVZ) in LA, Buffalo, and Chicago, and BudgetVM, in LA, Chicago, Dallas, and Miami.


----------



## wlanboy (May 24, 2013)

Feefty said:


> make it clickable link and thanks for sharing.


Done - don't want to waste your time with copy/paste.



buffalooed said:


> RamNode! [Atlanta and Seattle]


Thanks. With 35% discount code two of their plans are ok.



Alto said:


> Httpzoom are decent, and they do a couple of sub-$20 offers in their UK location.


Thank you. Added them.



D. Strout said:


> Yes, don't forget coupon VPSB35 on that, though. There's also Iniz (formerly StormVZ) in LA, Buffalo, and Chicago, and BudgetVM, in LA, Chicago, Dallas, and Miami.


Thank you Added them.


----------



## wlanboy (May 24, 2013)

mud said:


> Why is everyone posting to say thanks, there is a Thank You button!
> 
> Does it have to be OpenVZ?


No it doesn't. I did not find other offers than OpenVZ. Just post any offer you tested.


----------



## jarland (May 24, 2013)

RamHost has their TinyVZ line here: http://tinyvz.com

 Highly recommended.


----------



## wlanboy (May 25, 2013)

jarland said:


> RamHost has their TinyVZ line here: http://tinyvz.com


Added them to the list.


----------



## 365Networks (May 25, 2013)

I don't see ProvisionHost's ~$20/yr package? Where is it?


----------



## wlanboy (May 25, 2013)

It's here: https://client.provisionhost.com/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0


----------



## 365Networks (May 25, 2013)

Awesome! Love supporting Canadian so I picked up one!


----------



## willie (May 25, 2013)

lowendspirit.com (ipv6+NAT), cheapest of them all.


----------



## 365Networks (May 25, 2013)

I forgot to note that we will soon be providing US based IPv6-only VPS similar to LES.  This is unadvertised at this time as we are currently reworking the website however it is available in the client panel!


----------



## u4ia (May 25, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> CatalystHost.com [Dallas]


 

They have a $20/yr plan? Where is it?


----------



## jarland (May 25, 2013)

u4ia said:


> They have a $20/yr plan? Where is it?


http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/catalysthost-17year-128mb-openvz-and-7-2gb-in-dallas-texas/

Open a presales ticket if interested and Ryan can tell you if we have any stock open


----------



## willie (May 25, 2013)

I thought the requirement was "under $20" which means $19.99 or below.  If $20 counts, hostigation.com has that.


----------



## NodeDeals (May 25, 2013)

Can I use this list @wlanboy?


----------



## Mun (May 25, 2013)

http://www.prometeus.net/sito/LOW-END-VPS


----------



## wlanboy (May 26, 2013)

u4ia said:


> They have a $20/yr plan? Where is it?


 https://catalysthost.com/clientarea/cart.php?a=add&pid=44


But currently out of stock.



jarland said:


> http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/catalysthost-17year-128mb-openvz-and-7-2gb-in-dallas-texas/
> 
> 
> Open a presales ticket if interested and Ryan can tell you if we have any stock open


Thank you for the reply. 


NodeDeals said:


> Can I use this list @wlanboy?


Of course. It is public information.


----------



## Francisco (May 26, 2013)

buyvm.net*

Francisco


----------



## wlanboy (May 26, 2013)

Mun said:


> http://www.prometeus.net/sito/LOW-END-VPS


Want to add some words to it?



Francisco said:


> buyvm.net*
> 
> 
> Francisco


Well ... already part of the initial posting.


----------



## prometeus (May 26, 2013)

I just filled the latest openvz slots, so from now on we are officially out of stock on any openvz plan but overzold (which run on separate servers) on both iperweb and prometeus.

For KVM lovers the basic KVM here should be decent

http://my.iperweb.com/cart/customized-kvm/

is


----------



## vanarp (May 26, 2013)

prometeus said:


> 512MB of ram, 15TB of SAS disk and 2TB of traffic included.


Sure of the disk space?


----------



## prometeus (May 26, 2013)

vanarp said:


> Sure of the disk space?


 

Of course not


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 26, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Well ... already part of the initial posting.


The initial posting is buyvm*.com*, which is a phishing site run by a former client banned for abusing the domain and trying to exploit the affiliate program.  BuyVM*.net* is our legitimate domain.


----------



## wlanboy (May 26, 2013)




----------



## thuvienvps (May 27, 2013)

I try ~50% HP you list and all of them are reliable. Good uptime, good performance, especially Ramnode.


BlueVM.com  x 1 KVM 512
BudgetVM.com x 1 OVZ 2 months ago, but request refund coz of geo IP, they process refund request so fast.
BuyVM.net x 1 OVZ 128, Mysql offload
Iniz.com x 2 OVZ 64
Iperweb.com x 1 OVZ 256, canceled coz most my visitor from Asia. BTW, performance is really good
IPXcore.com x 10 OVZ 128
RamNode.com x 1 OVZ 256


----------



## D. Strout (May 27, 2013)




----------



## herbyscrub (May 28, 2013)

Here's my list sorted by availability...

99.97% RamNode ATL

99.94% SecureDragon FL

99.91% BuyVM NY, EDIS SW, SpotVPS CHI

99.49% QPS ATL

My EDIS box sorta blows though...


----------



## wlanboy (May 30, 2013)

If I look to my uptime list:


SecureDragon / Torqhost
RamNode / VPScheap
BuyVM
BlueVM
IPXcore

Found another low end hoster:

vds6.net. But I will not add it to the list. This "vps" is too low end. It is a IPv6 only FreeBSD jail. So things like tun/tap/fuse/openvpn/ppp will not work.

I do not have any problems with IPv6 only. But selling jails is just so 1990. Old memories about linux shell accounts allowing only 2 background processes raise...


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 7, 2013)

Updated the list.

E.g. Lowendspirit was missing.


----------



## vanarp (Jul 7, 2013)

I think a link to the exact sub $20/yr plan will help much.


----------



## switsys (Jul 20, 2013)

EXTREMELY good initiative taken !

THANKS !


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 20, 2013)

No problem. Feel free to post any new host you found.

You can contact me via PM too - as long as you have your vps for some months. It is all about sharing good hosts.


----------



## VPSCorey (Jul 21, 2013)

Add Front Range Hosting to the list

128MB RAM

128MV vSwap

5GB Disk

256GB Xfer

19.44/yr with FRH10 for 10% off and an additional 10% off for paying yearly.


----------



## peterw (Jul 22, 2013)

You should remove IPXcore from the list.


----------



## anyNode (Jul 22, 2013)

We have our 128MB plan for $15/year. Locations: Detroit and Chicago


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 22, 2013)

You're missing us. 

We offer $20/Year OpenVZ 256MB Ram VPS's in Orlando, (HostDime).  https://gridhostingsolutions.com/billing/cart.php?a=add&pid=17


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Updated the list.


----------



## Lee (Jul 22, 2013)

I have used a lot of VPS providers, not just bought and sat them still, but actually used them for a purpose.

On that basis the only ones I would recommend based on performance, reliability and support are :

Minivps

Buyvm

Prometeus

Lovevps


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

peterw said:


> You should remove IPXcore from the list.


And why is that? If you are going to ask with no reason you should expect to be ignored.


----------



## Lee (Jul 22, 2013)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> And why is that? If you are going to ask with no reason you should expect to be ignored.


My take is that IPXCore has been very up and down, I think they acknowledge that themselves.  That said, it's not a pissing contest, if you don't like that someone else lists a provider you have had issues with then it's not the place to start throwing shit at them.


----------



## sleddog (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't know how you define "reliable", but I suggest you strike BlueVM from the list after the recent & ongoing NY KVM fiasco.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> My take is that IPXCore has been very up and down, I think they acknowledge that themselves.  That said, it's not a pissing contest, if you don't like that someone else lists a provider you have had issues with then it's not the place to start throwing shit at them.


Not sure what you mean by "up and down" but I agree with you about having a personal issue and making drama.


----------



## Asama (Jul 22, 2013)

IPX closed their partner program secretly to save the payout bucks. Is that reliable?


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 22, 2013)

This is not LET - please calm down.

I will not remove any provider from the list out of some single events. And not because someone is not loving one or someone does not like CC. We are talking about sub 20$/year plans. One Starbucks coffee every three months.

This is about testing locations and providers. To have a cheap playground.

I don't expect an uptime above 99%. Please feel free to see what that means.


----------



## CoolMoon (Jul 22, 2013)

Just curious, what do you mean by "reliable"?


----------



## Lee (Jul 23, 2013)

CoolMoon said:


> Just curious, what do you mean by "reliable"?


It's certainly very subjective.  Some will be more tolerant/accepting of spells of downtime, varying ticket response time and so on.  So I suppose the bottom line is that if you are a happy overall with a provider then it's reliable for you.  And that is really what it comes down to, if you are happy then it's all good.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi, please add us (Cloud Shards) to the list. 128MB VPS for $13.50/year in Los Angeles, Buffalo and Dallas. Thanks!


----------



## peterw (Jul 23, 2013)

CoolMoon said:


> Just curious, what do you mean by "reliable"?


It depens on the price. If I am spending $15 per month I require more reliability than for $15 per year.


----------



## Lee (Jul 23, 2013)

peterw said:


> It depens on the price. If I am spending $15 per month I require more reliability than for $15 per year.


I disagree.  My expectations are based on what I am promised, not the price I pay.

If I am told I will receive 99.9% uptime for $15 a year why should I anticipate or expect less because of what I am paying?  If you tell me because I am "only" paying $15 a year I will only get 85% uptime then that is what I should expect.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 23, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> I disagree.  My expectations are based on what I am promised, not the price I pay.
> 
> If I am told I will receive 99.9% uptime for $15 a year why should I anticipate or expect less because of what I am paying?  If you tell me because I am "only" paying $15 a year I will only get 85% uptime then that is what I should expect.


There is real uptime and uptime SLA. I was looking for a dedicated server to rent earlier, and 1 company said, we provide 100% uptime SLA (with a single PSU and single feed). I asked them how this was possible. They said, well, we'll replace the PSU if it dies and credit you back, but it's rare.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 23, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Hi, please add us (Cloud Shards) to the list. 128MB VPS for $13.50/year in Los Angeles, Buffalo and Dallas. Thanks!


Added you to the list because someone else recommended you via PM.



peterw said:


> It depens on the price. If I am spending $15 per month I require more reliability than for $15 per year.


Not that easy. It is all about what the provider writes into the offer.



W1H-Lee said:


> I disagree.  My expectations are based on what I am promised, not the price I pay.
> 
> If I am told I will receive 99.9% uptime for $15 a year why should I anticipate or expect less because of what I am paying?  If you tell me because I am "only" paying $15 a year I will only get 85% uptime then that is what I should expect.


Not that easy too. If someone is selling you are car for 100 bucks you might guess that it is not in a good condition.


 And that it is not a 2013 Camaro Coupe.


----------



## Lee (Jul 23, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Added you to the list because someone else recommended you via PM.
> 
> Not that easy. It is all about what the provider writes into the offer.
> 
> ...


C'mon with silly comparisons that are meaningless, I am comparing like for like on what is promised.

If 1 provider offers me 99.99% uptime for $15 per year and another offers the same but at $7 per month you many deduce that the the monthly option is more likely to be the better option but that does not mean I should not be entitled to expect I get what I am promised.

I am pretty sure I get 99.9/100% uptime from Buyvm and Minivps, I certainly did not get it from others I pay much more than $10 a month too.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 23, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> I am pretty sure I get 99.9/100% uptime from Buyvm and Minivps, I certainly did not get it from others.


Yup your right. But this is the "reliability" we are talking about.


----------



## Damian (Jul 23, 2013)

I have VPS from 18 different providers at the moment, with multiple locations at some of those providers, and the only one that doesn't ever appear in my monitoring alerts is Prometeus. That being said, all of the things that run on these VPS, and our own systems, are built with less-than-100% uptime in mind. It's much easier to sleep at night if you're not expecting the world for tuppence.
​



peterw said:


> You should remove IPXcore from the list.


I wouldn't.



W1H-Lee said:


> My take is that IPXCore has been very up and down, I think they acknowledge that themselves.


Yes, this... though everything has (finally) improved within the past few months.



Asama said:


> IPX closed their partner program secretly to save the payout bucks. Is that reliable?


Money had nothing to do with it, the affiliate program had many issues with it, both with the kinds of clients that it attracted, and how it worked within WHMCS. We might revisit this in the future, however, there's way too many other things on our plate at the moment. We're having a hard enough time keeping in stock for our own 'walk-in' orders regardless of needing affiliate sales. Additionally, our network uptime has been much better since we discontinued the affiliate program.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 23, 2013)

Still love the list! Stuff happens. Some predictable, some not. How the company reacts should go a long way. BlueVM has been very good at sending out communications to clients unlike a certain other nameless company... I'll continue with them...


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 23, 2013)

shawn_ky said:


> I'll continue with them...


Me too.

Even if some people do not want to believe - there are providers offering a good product and a good service based on CC.

So back to topic: Does anyone have additional recommendations?


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 23, 2013)

We have a 15/yr 128MB package in JAX, getting LA ready for production.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 28, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> We have a package.


Added it.

I have updated the list and added the order links to all offers (per location).

Some offers are out of stock or not available at all.

If you are a provider and want to change/add a link just PM me and I will update the list.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks  If you can update the link to this: https://crissic.net/billing/cart.php?a=add&pid=21

That takes it direct to the order form, rather than just the cart itself  Will have an LA location up hopefully by Friday, just waiting on ARIN at this point.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you - updated the list.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 28, 2013)

I have had pretty good luck with Green Value Hosting... I think their current plan is $20/year | 1GB/1.5GB RAM | 30 GB RAID| 1 TB BW - Buffalo,NY


----------



## peterw (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you for your work. I would recommend Liquidhost.


----------



## Zach (Jul 29, 2013)

Add us if you'd like:

128MB - https://sustainabledatacenters.com/billing/cart.php?a=add&pid=41 ($20/yr)

Thanks!


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 29, 2013)

LiquidHost is working well for me too!


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 29, 2013)

peterw said:


> Thank you for your work. I would recommend Liquidhost.


Ok. Added LiquidHost to the list.



shawn_ky said:


> LiquidHost is working well for me too!


Ok. Added LiquidHost to the list.



Zach said:


> Add us if you'd like:
> 
> 128MB - https://sustainabledatacenters.com/billing/cart.php?a=add&pid=41 ($20/yr)
> 
> Thanks!


Please fix your homepage first. A lot of links go to 404.

Added DotVPS to the list - because I am one of their customers.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 29, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Please fix your homepage first. A lot of links go to 404.


Also the graphs don't work, the test file link points to a server that is not accepting connections, and HTTPS is broken by links to insecure resources.


----------



## Zach (Jul 29, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Ok. Added LiquidHost to the list.
> 
> Ok. Added LiquidHost to the list.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm working on the design right now


----------



## switsys (Jul 30, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> No problem. Feel free to post any new host you found.
> 
> You can contact me via PM too - as long as you have your vps for some months. It is all about sharing good hosts.


Here's another one for the list: Quickpacket

Atlanta and Las Vegas OpenVZ VPS - $15/yr.

I've had one in Atlanta for a year now.


RAM/vSwap - 128mb/each

one CPU Core

20gb disk

500gb bandwidth

one IPv4 address


----------



## Zach (Jul 31, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Please fix your homepage first. A lot of links go to 404.


Fixed the design, forgot to link our original site to our new site.


----------



## peterw (Jul 31, 2013)

Zach said:


> Fixed the design, forgot to link our original site to our new site.


You should change your Sustainable Data Centers facebook page too https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sustainable-Data-Centers-LLC/440813489328007

Do you resell colostore.com (KCA-7) products or do you rent from them?


----------



## Zach (Jul 31, 2013)

peterw said:


> You should change your Sustainable Data Centers facebook page too https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sustainable-Data-Centers-LLC/440813489328007
> 
> Do you resell colostore.com (KCA-7) products or do you rent from them?


http://67.214.167.235/rack1.jpg

http://67.214.167.235/rack2.jpg

Rent


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 31, 2013)

Can you update our links to include LA? It's the same order form just a dropdown for Location. Thanks


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 2, 2013)

switsys said:


> Here's another one for the list: Quickpacket
> 
> Atlanta and Las Vegas OpenVZ VPS - $15/yr.
> 
> I've had one in Atlanta for a year now.


Added them to the list.



SkylarM said:


> Can you update our links to include LA? It's the same order form just a dropdown for Location. Thanks


Done


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 4, 2013)

Well Hello Thar Fellers! 

Just stepping in to say great discussion going on here!  Just wanted to let you all know the discussion about MicoHosting has been split and made into it's own discussion thread and can be found here!  Hopefully it'll prevent this from turning into two different discussions in the same thread!  

Link here if you don't get it for some reason: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1431-split-micohosting-inquries/


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 18, 2013)

Updated the list with additional order links.


----------



## kunnu (Aug 18, 2013)

Respectable wlanboy,

Thank you for your list, can I add your list to my "top hosting companies list" ?

Regards,

Kunnu


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 18, 2013)

kunnu said:


> Thank you for your list, can I add your list to my "top hosting companies list" ?


You can do whatever you want. It is public information.

But I can only recomment following companies - because I know them for some time:


BlueVM, BuyVM, DotVPS, FrontRageHosting, IPXcore, LowendSpirit, 
RamNode, ServerDragon, Torqhost

All other companies are recommendations from board memebers.


----------



## Jade (Aug 19, 2013)

@wlanboy can you add this link https://gridhostingsolutions.com/billing/cart.php?a=add&pid=17 to the [Orlando] next the GridHostingSolutions

Thank you


----------



## peterw (Aug 19, 2013)

Did anyone testet mycustomhosting.net?


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 19, 2013)

Jade said:


> @wlanboy can you add this link https://gridhostingsolutions.com/billing/cart.php?a=add&pid=17 to the [Orlando] next the GridHostingSolutions
> 
> Thank you


Thank you for the link. Updated the list.



peterw said:


> Did anyone testet mycustomhosting.net?


Nope - I do not know the host.


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 19, 2013)

I use mycustomhosting.net  Phil is a nice guy with decent service....


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 20, 2013)

shawn_ky said:


> I use mycustomhosting.net  Phil is a nice guy with decent service....


Added his offer to the list.

B.t.w. nice location: Dacentec - Lenoir, North Carolina.


----------



## Boltersdriveer (Aug 20, 2013)

I've had nothing but good things to say about BuyVM's 128MBs for the year I was on it! Discontinued the service only primarily due to several problems with their policies, but otherwise it's been a very solid VPS that I didn't have to worry about.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 23, 2013)

Updated the locations of DotVPS and RamNode.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 24, 2013)

Removed GridHostingSolutions on request of Ishaq.


----------



## ICPH (Aug 24, 2013)

What is the uses for such a small VPSs?


----------



## Dylan (Aug 24, 2013)

I think this list is great -- but I wouldn't include providers that haven't even been around for a year yet.

It seems premature to say that a provider who's only been around for a few months is a reliable choice for an annual service.


----------



## Jono20201 (Aug 25, 2013)

Does anyone know which one of the UK offerings has the most Bandwidth?


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 25, 2013)

ICPH said:


> What is the uses for such a small VPSs?


There is a topic for this question: http://vpsboard.com/topic/719-what-are-your-ram-limits-for-different-use-cases/



Dylan said:


> I think this list is great -- but I wouldn't include providers that haven't even been around for a year yet.
> 
> It seems premature to say that a provider who's only been around for a few months is a reliable choice for an annual service.


Therefore only established or recommended providers are added.



Jono20201 said:


> Does anyone know which one of the UK offerings has the most Bandwidth?


DotVPS: 500 GB

HTTPzoom: 200 GB

Inception Hosting: 100 GB

So DotVPS would be the one with the most Bandwith in UK.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 29, 2013)

Added new BlueVM location: Zurich, Switzerland.

They have currently a nice deal and stock:


Code: *512for15*

$15/Year for a 512 MB VPS in all locations.


----------



## peterw (Sep 9, 2013)

I will try Provisionhost, Toronto is a nice location.


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 9, 2013)

> OVZ-128Double
> 
> - 2 CPU Cores
> 
> ...



Located in New York City @ 100 William St w/ Zayo/GTT Bandwidth.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 11, 2013)

@Reece

This is about users (=clients) recommending providers.

Not about providers recommending their products.


----------



## Pmadd (Sep 12, 2013)

I can vouch for @Reece's service, I've been useing it for a few weeks now and it has been nothing but rock solid.


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 12, 2013)

@Wlanboy

Sorry I saw other people posting there offers also.



Pmadd said:


> I can vouch for @Reece's service, I've been useing it for a few weeks now and it has been noticing but rock solid.


@Pmadd -- That is brilliant to hear! I'm glad you're happy with our services, need any help please let me know


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 13, 2013)

Pmadd said:


> I can vouch for @Reece's service, I've been useing it for a few weeks now and it has been nothing but rock solid.


Thank you - added the offer to the list.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 19, 2013)

Updated the Iniz links for the $15.50 per year deal.


----------



## peterw (Sep 23, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Updated the Iniz links for the $15.50 per year deal.


Instant buy thank you for the link.


----------



## Jack (Sep 23, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Added DotVPS to the list - because I am one of their customers.


Cheers dude!


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 6, 2013)

Added the new 17$ per year plan of Catalyst Host.


----------



## switsys (Oct 17, 2013)

peterw said:


> Did anyone testet mycustomhosting.net?





shawn_ky said:


> I use mycustomhosting.net  Phil is a nice guy with decent service....


'Nice' is an understatement and the service is better than decent.

I MOST DEFINITELY recommend MCH !


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 19, 2013)

Updated some order links.


----------



## mitgib (Oct 19, 2013)

128mb $10/yr in Los Angeles at Quadranet

https://billing.highspeedweb.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=8325


----------



## DragonDF (Oct 22, 2013)

With BlueVM (and others) offers, I plan to start a thread with offers under $10 / year.

It can be useful, too.

Congrats, OP.

Nice idea!


----------



## peterw (Oct 23, 2013)

DragonDF said:


> Congrats, OP.
> Nice idea!


Want to add my thanks to the OP too.


----------



## dcdan (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey, we offer a $19.99/year plan at two locations (US Phoenix and EU Netherlands): https://bandwagonhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=12

We've been around for a while, Bandwagon host is our most recent development.


----------



## peterw (Nov 15, 2013)

Provisionhost shoud be removed from this list.


----------



## sleddog (Nov 15, 2013)

peterw said:


> Provisionhost shoud be removed from this list.


They've been damn reliable for me:


[[email protected]:~] uptime
 11:05:20 up 98 days, 19:08,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
Business practises are something different from reliability....


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 15, 2013)

sleddog said:


> Business practises are something different from reliability....


Yup there are troubles and some may say "reliable" depends on the package you bought.

But currently no one does have problems with the 128MB offer.

So no reason to ban them.


----------



## peterw (Dec 18, 2013)

I bought a cheap openvz box from universev. Don't use them. Slow vps and no panel access but whmcs.


----------



## Alto (Dec 18, 2013)

peterw said:


> I bought a cheap openvz box from universev. Don't use them. Slow vps and no panel access but whmcs.


I'm completely unsurprised by this. The guy advertising/shilling for them over on LET was a complete nutcase.


----------



## cubixcloud (Dec 18, 2013)

shawn_ky said:


> Still love the list! Stuff happens. Some predictable, some not. How the company reacts should go a long way. BlueVM has been very good at sending out communications to clients unlike a certain other nameless company... I'll continue with them...


This is very true. It's murphy's law. When we deal with businesses they care about the following:

1. What happened?

2. Why did it happened?

3. When will it be up?

That's it. Communication is everything. Granted, having a provider that promises 99% and delivers 50% is not a good provider in our book. The provider would have to jump through some major hoops to restore trust.


----------



## woochun (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks.Very useful


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 18, 2013)

I use highspeedweb.net 128mb $10/yr LA from @mitgib as my NS server, and I would like to recommend it.

dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -f test
6384+0 records in
6384+0 records out
073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 6.12634 seconds, 175 MB/s


----------



## peterw (Dec 19, 2013)

cubixcloud said:


> That's it. Communication is everything. Granted, having a provider that promises 99% and delivers 50% is not a good provider in our book. The provider would have to jump through some major hoops to restore trust.


True words. Shit happens but it matters if they want to clean up or if they do not care.


----------



## maounique (Dec 19, 2013)

I dont know if our Dallas location can be considered reliable since we were promissed IPv6 for 4 months or so but didnt happen, however, otherwise had no downtime. 128 and 192 plans should qualify.

https://www.prometeus.net/billing/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=3


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 19, 2013)

Added new user recommendations and updated all order links.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 3, 2014)

Added new specials and updated some order links.


----------



## willie (Jan 3, 2014)

Hudson Valley Host changed ownership a while ago (I don't remember the circumstances) so you might want to update.

Lowendspirit NL is out of stock, maybe permanently ( http://forum.lowendspirit.com/viewtopic.php?id=442 ), but the UK location has a few available and Italy has plenty.


----------



## Melon (Jan 3, 2014)

willie said:


> Hudson Valley Host changed ownership a while ago (I don't remember the circumstances) so you might want to update.
> 
> Lowendspirit NL is out of stock, maybe permanently ( http://forum.lowendspirit.com/viewtopic.php?id=442 ), but the UK location has a few available and Italy has plenty.


I think the NL ones will be available as people fail to renew them. The other day there was one NL available and I managed to snatch it up. Glad that I did!


----------



## VPSbell (Jan 4, 2014)

I doubt that it would be safe to put any production material over a VPS that cheap


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 4, 2014)

VPSbell said:


> I doubt that it would be safe to put any production material over a VPS that cheap


It's the same risk as the rest of them. It's very easy to maintain 100% uptime on VPSs that costs less than $1/month. If you're hosting mission critical data on a single VPS then you're doing it wrong.

I can't speak for other hosts, but I just ran a report of our nodes and our sub-$20/year clients are enjoying over 99% uptime for every month last year except last January when it fell to 98% for 2 nodes.


----------



## budi1413 (Jan 4, 2014)

VPSbell said:


> I doubt that it would be safe to put any production material over a VPS that cheap


Cheap doesn't mean no quality.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 4, 2014)

I just want to post an update to this thread, as of this morning we will no longer be offer 32MB and 96MB VPSs and instead have set our 64MB plans to $9.99/year (quarterly and semi-annual pricing remains the same) and have increased the bandwidth to 250GB from the 100GB we previously offered.

All clients with 96MB plans are not impacted, we are just not selling them anymore.

All plans that had 100GB of bandwidth (both 32MB and 64MB) have been upgraded to 250GB already.

All 64MB plans that were paying more than $9.99 per year and had 250GB or less bandwidth have been updated to reflect the new pricing.

We will manually be upgrading all 32MB plans than have 250GB or less bandwidth and paying $9.99 per year to the new 64MB plans, this will take us a long time since it's a very lengthy manual process for a lot of VPSs so please be patient.

I'll be putting out an announcement tonight along with a mass e-mail to the clients impacted but for now, I'm heading to bed before my alarm rings in 4 hours.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 6, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I just want to post an update to this thread, as of this morning we will no longer be offer 32MB and 96MB VPSs and instead have set our 64MB plans to $9.99/year (quarterly and semi-annual pricing remains the same) and have increased the bandwidth to 250GB from the 100GB we previously offered.


Updated the links and added the two new locations.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 7, 2014)

Update BuyVM to New Jersey and I may as well let you know that we're keeping our 64 Mb and 80 Mb plans. (Atlanta, GA and Los Angeles, CA)

$9 - 64 Mb - https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=113

$11 - 80 Mb https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=114


----------



## drmike (Jan 7, 2014)

Liking this thread... Keep it going!

Nice offers @Coastercraze


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 7, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> Update BuyVM to New Jersey and I may as well let you know that we're keeping our 64 Mb and 80 Mb plans. (Atlanta, GA and Los Angeles, CA)
> 
> $9 - 64 Mb - https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=113
> 
> $11 - 80 Mb https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=114


Thanks. Updated the list.



drmike said:


> Liking this thread... Keep it going!
> 
> Nice offers @Coastercraze


This thread lives from recommendations


----------



## peterw (Jan 9, 2014)

Anyone used i-83.net?


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 23, 2014)

Added the recent Bandwagonhost offers.


----------



## shinehost (Jan 23, 2014)

BurstNet has price under $20/year. just saw offer on WHT.


----------



## drmike (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll get the top post updated with everyones offers soon


----------



## Asama (Jan 23, 2014)

shinehost said:


> BurstNet has price under $20/year. just saw offer on WHT.


Link to offer?


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 24, 2014)

shinehost said:


> BurstNet has price under $20/year. just saw offer on WHT.


Can't find it - hopefully it was not a offer based in Dallas.



drmike said:


> I'll get the top post updated with everyones offers soon


Mind add some words about it?

Do you have a database for that?


----------



## drmike (Jan 24, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Mind add some words about it?
> 
> Do you have a database for that?


Going to keep it simple...  I spew enough words everywhere else.  

Database, no, not yet.   Might go build myself something over the weekend.   Have the hankering to build stuff but this winter has been rather brutal, so none of the traditional building --- might be good to get my brain code building instead.

Overlap between this and the true small VPS offers thread I have lingering here


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 26, 2014)

drmike said:


> Overlap between this and the true small VPS offers thread I have lingering here


Yup we should merge the threads but should keep the referrers.


----------



## drmike (Jan 26, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Yup we should merge the threads but should keep the referrers.


Some hazards though as your offers include some "big" plans.

Overdue on cobbling tools for the data.  Too often running around looking for suitable offers and not really any great way to search/locate.


----------



## BrianHarrison (Feb 1, 2014)

Throwing our discount VM brand into the hat: VPS Hosting Deal - $12 per year OpenVZ 128MB, $20 per year Xen 128MB. Seattle and Las Vegas locations.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Updated some links.

If you found some nice offer - just recommend them.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 1, 2014)

drmike said:


> Overdue on cobbling tools for the data.  Too often running around looking for suitable offers and not really any great way to search/locate.


You can forward me your ideas and I put them into something running and blinking.


----------



## peterw (Mar 3, 2014)

You can add MyCustomHosting and Onepoundwebhosting both offer good service.


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 3, 2014)

A couple changes due: the linked Crissic plan is (permanently?) out of stock, but I love this plan: 512MB, 2TB, 50GB, 2IP for $15/year - currently in stock. Also, LowEndSpirit now has Dallas as a location, so that should be added.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the input - updated the list.


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 10, 2014)

The second to last provider on the list is now called Secure Dragon, and an Atlanta location.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 10, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> The second to last provider on the list is now called Secure Dragon, and an Atlanta location.


Thank you for the input - updated the list.


----------



## BrianHarrison (Mar 14, 2014)

Add us to the list   VPSHostingDeal.com -- Seattle and Las Vegas locations.


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 17, 2014)

BrianHarrison said:


> Add us to the list   VPSHostingDeal.com -- Seattle and Las Vegas locations.


Do you have a test IP for your Seattle location?


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 24, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Do you have a test IP for your Seattle location?


Their FAQs only tell something about Las Vegas:


```
Our servers are located in Las Vegas, Nevada, USA. 
If you wish to test ping times or evaluate the trace route, you may test the IP 204.77.14.190.
```


----------



## OnePoundWebHosting (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the mention in this thread


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 5, 2015)

Updates list ... almost forgot this thread.


----------



## HostXNow (May 20, 2017)

Looks like this could do with being updated!

Can take these ones off the list:

liquid-solutions.biz
virtora.com
dedicatedminds.com
crissic.net
anynode.net


----------



## Lee (May 20, 2017)

Interesting test, this thread started in 2013. Who is still on the go from the list on the 1st page.

Gone:

AnyNode.net [Detroit, 64MB special]
Crissic.net [Florida]
DedicatedMinds.com [New York, NY]
DotVPS.co [Dallas, Atlanta, Maidenhead(UK)]
Liquid-Solutions.biz [Seattle]

Still there:

Bandwagonhost.com [Jacksonville, Phoenix, Amsterdam]
BuyVM.net [Las Vegas, New Jersey]
CatalystHost.com [Dallas, 96MB special]
Crowncloud.net [Frankfurt(DE), Lenoir, Baltimore, Los Angeles]
Ginernet.com [Spain]
HighSpeedWeb.net [Los Angeles]
Hostmist.com [Atlanta, Los Angeles]
Iniz.com [Los Angeles, New York, NY, Amsterdam NL]
MyCustomhosting.net [Lenoir]
OnepoundWebhosting.co.uk [Hampshire, England]
LowendSpirit [Dallas, Rotterdam(NL), Newcastle(UK), Italy]
Prometeus.net [Dallas]
Quickpacket.com [Atlanta, Las Vegas]
RamNode.com [Atlanta, Seattle, NL]
SecureDragon.com [Tampa, Denver, Los Angeles, Chicago, Atlanta]
TinyVZ.com [Kansas]
I guess that's not bad really, although there are quite a few bigger providers in the list that I had no doubt would still be there. Jack from DotVPS is back with another host. Crissic sold out to Quadranet who only wanted the IP's so that shutdown was a given.


----------



## maounique (May 21, 2017)

Prometeus removed the Dallas location from the list, however, customers with VMs there still have them and there are no plans now to remove the location completely.
We currently have no plans under 20 a year for new customers, BUT, all old customers in good standing, which means 6 months+ no problems with abuse and stuff can order any of our old plans, including the 50 cents plans (6 Eur a year).
The reason we removed the low priced plans is due to abuse, people bought them for IPs, not for normal usage, but that argument is moot for old customers in good standing.


----------

